# insulated dog kennel covers?



## herf916 (Sep 26, 2007)

just a quick question, has anybody ever traveled a long distance on a hunting trip and kept there dog in there carrier and had a the insulated kennel cover? im just trying to make sure the insulated cover over the kennel will be able to keep my dog warm inside for up to at least 10 hours on the road. if anybody has any advice it would be appreciated.The salesman at cabelas said no problem but i just want to ask somebody that actually has thanks


----------



## deadicatedweim (Dec 18, 2007)

My dog does just fine throw a old blanket or towell in the bottom of the kennel for extra comfort and warmth.


----------



## Blue Steel (Sep 29, 2007)

You will be pretty suprised how warm those covers keep your dog. Whenever I unzip the door to let my dog out after a trip, you can feel the heat coming out. Well worth it.


----------



## DR_DEATH (Sep 10, 2007)

When we go to Kansas the first week in December that is what we use. The covers work great and keep the dogs plenty warm.

We also keep the dogs our side and let them sleep in their kennels with the covers over them, and they do great. We have 1 Vizsla and 1 shorthair and no problem with them getting cold.

Jesse


----------



## GSPS ROCK (Sep 14, 2007)

Buy them they are worth it! You will see the heat coming out of the kennel when opened as mentioned before. 

Your dog will be very happy with it!


----------

